# How to take peppermint capsules (and which ones to buy)



## latemerin (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey all,So today, I took a peppermint capsule for the first time. The brand I bought is Heather's Tummy Tamers. Unfortunately, I had the experience that I've heard several others complain about - about 45 minutes after I took the capsule, I started belching a peppermint taste. Now obviously there are worse things to be belching, but I took that as a sign that the capsule had broken up in my stomach and therefore never reached my colon to have its effect.I wanted to hear from people who have had some measure of success with peppermint oil capsules. What brand do you use? How do you take it? Do you take it with a lot of water or a little (or with some beverage besides water)? Right before eating? Right after eating? How long before/after eating? Etc.The irony is that various manufacturers seem to give slightly different directions on how to take them. I figured the most useful thing was just to hear from you all. Any tips, advice, and experiences would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i have had the same thing happen to me.........& i hate the taste of peppermint........i think it has something to do with a messed up digestion process.........maybe......who knows, but after a few times, i just quit & i didn't notice any difference when i was taking it.......gawd, the taste......yucck!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I just use the original peppermint Altoids. These days I only get pain a couple of times a year so I take it after it hits, but you can take them 20-30 minutes before something you know triggers the pain (like if you get post eating pain, take the Altoids before the meal).I chew them up. Peppermint can relax the sphincter at the top of the stomach so that may cause symptoms.


----------



## shepherdteeth (Dec 22, 2008)

Kathleen M. said:


> I chew them up. Peppermint can relax the sphincter at the top of the stomach so that may cause symptoms.


Wow, you really chew them? I thought that peppermint oil capsules have a coating that are designed to be swallowed whole, with a liquid or something.They are really "spicy" and strong when chewed, IMO. Mint candies can be soothing too, but the peppermint oil caps can't be beat.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Shep.. you must have missed where Kathleen said she uses Altoid mints.. not peppermint capsules... So she isn't chewing peppermint oil caps.


----------

